# 30gb Ipod



## shessotaintedx (Nov 5, 2007)

I tried checking if there had been previous threads asking this, but didnt want to search through hundreds of pages, so, sorry if this question has already been asked/answered. I've had my 30GB Ipod for about a year now, and just a few days ago I went to plug it into my computer because it was almost dead, and a pop-up shows up. It says "USB Device Not Recognized" and that the device has malfunctioned, windows does not recognize it. It also says if replugging it in doesnt work, to replace the device. Now, I know I'm not going to purchase a new Ipod, so how do I fix this problem? I've tried going into Itunes to figure something out, but the ipod doesnt even show up in there.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Give them USB cable a good clean with air, try a different USB port... if possible use a different USB cable.

Mikey.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If it was "almost dead" it may have not had enough battery left to allow the port to see what's there. :4-dontkno I'd let it charge for a while before I did anything drastic.


----------



## shessotaintedx (Nov 5, 2007)

I cleaned the cable and tried hooking it into different ports, and I still got the same thing. When I plugged it in the first time, it had pleanty of battery left still. I can't even plug it in to let it charge, although now it's almost dead. (Thanks though)


----------



## anomoly (Nov 7, 2007)

it could be a few things however yustr might be on the right track... try plugging it into the wall outlet and let it charge. once it has enough juice you may want to try a soft reset on the ipod... 

To reset your iPod (5th generation):

1. Toggle the Hold switch on and off. (Slide it to Hold, then turn it off again.) 
2. Press and hold the Menu and Select buttons until the Apple logo appears, about 6 to 10 seconds. You may need to repeat this step.

* Tip: If you are having difficulty resetting your iPod, set it on a flat surface. Make sure the finger pressing the Select button is not touching any part of the click wheel. Also make sure that you are pressing the Menu button toward the outside of the click wheel, and not near the center.

* If the above steps did not work, try connecting iPod to a power adapter and plug the power adapter into an electrical outlet, or connect iPod to your computer. Make sure the computer is turned on and isn't set to go to sleep.
http://www.apple.com/support/ipod/five_rs/


then try plugging it back into the computer.

check out that apple support site they walk you through everything... 

reset, retry, restart, reinstall, restore... good luck


----------



## dbau (May 8, 2008)

i have the EXACT same problem
and that apple site dind't work

SUGGESTIONS PLEASE


----------

